
Beamery, the Salesforce of recruiting - ahmadassaf
http://venturebeat.com/2016/06/16/beamery-closes-2-million-round-to-grow-its-recruiting-software-business/
======
benjhslater
Spotted this earlier on Techcrunch -
[https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/16/beamery-
raises-2-million-t...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/16/beamery-
raises-2-million-to-help-recruiters-identify-and-draw-in-talent-instead-of-
waiting-for-applicants/)

------
newhaircutco
Congrats, Ben. Looks legit! We're going to take a look ourselves.

------
nVme
Wow this is actually pretty interesting...

